
Use of Portable Screen-Based Media Device and Sleep Outcomes - shoover
http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapediatrics/fullarticle/2571467
======
shoover
From the PDF (linked in the article):

 _CONCLUSIONS AND RELEVANCE To date, this study is the first systematic review
and meta-analysis of the association of access to and the use of media devices
with sleep outcomes. Bedtime access to and use of a media device were
significantly associated with the following: inadequate sleep quantity, poor
sleep quality, and excessive daytime sleepiness. An integrated approach among
teachers, health care professionals, and parents is required to minimize
device access at bedtime, and future research is needed to evaluate the
influence of the devices on sleep hygiene and outcomes._

